# Divers left behind and maybe our local law firm is coming to their rescue



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.levinlaw.com/news/scuba-divers-left-behind


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, wouldn't want to be those guys!
How is it that everyone else was out of air, back on the boat and drive off before these two guys surface? If I had a big boat I don't think I'd tell the difference between 22 and 24 divers.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

The roll call method done right would not fail.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Plattinum said:


> The roll call method done right would not fail.


It's how I keep track of up to 130 or more students on a field trip and hasn't failed me in 25 years.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

on the rocks said:


> It's how I keep track of up to 130 or more students on a field trip and hasn't failed me in 25 years.


Exactly. I book with a dive operation out of Jupiter, FL (Jupiter Dive Center) year after year for Lobster Mini Season . They do it right. They perform a roll call prior to leaving the dock to make sure their list matches the occupants on the boat. They visually spot every person during the roll call. Then after each dive, they perform the roll call. Once again, visually spotting the respondents during the roll call. It is so very simple and adds little to no time before moving on.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There have been cases that have turned out to be attempted scams. Don't know enough about this one, so I'm not making any accusations.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Evensplit said:


> There have been cases that have turned out to be attempted scams. Don't know enough about this one, so I'm not making any accusations.


I hear ya, but for a business to be in business for 28 years you wouldn't think they wouldn't be in a habit of leaving ppl behind. 
Sounds like a scam to me, like I said before, how is it that a boat that holds that many ppl, has everyone back on board but these two are still in the water after everyone else?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, too many wouldn't(s).


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

please explain


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying to get lawsuit / settlement money. Could have another diver check them in, or they could go back out and claim to have been left. Could easily be done on the big cattleboats with two dozen or more divers that don't know each other.

Again, not saying this was the case here, but it has happened before.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

If they had been down for an hour, then they were on a pretty shallow dive and would easily hear the boat's engines start. Why would they hold on to a fishing bouy when their BC's would float them just fine?
Use to run a dive cattle boat years ago on the weekends to pick up side money. Would take a head count when we pulled away from the dock. Before we pulled anchor I would have the deckhand take a head count and I would take a head count. If either of our numbers differed, we would recount and see where the problem was. Wasn't odd to find one in the head throwing up.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with Evensplit, anything is possible, and more often than you think, probable. Hanging on to a bouy, is certainly smart, regardless of the positive inflation of their BC! It is a necessity to try to stay in one area, if you can for a better chance of a quick rescue! Who knows! The sad thing is we will not know if it was a scam or not for some time, and a good business ( maybe ) may suffer!


----------



## pitikim (3 mo ago)

Después de un accidente de tráfico lo más abrumador es ver llegar las cuentas una tras otra y tener que pagarlas. Aun si el accidente solo resultó en daños a tu propiedad, no solo tendrás que pagar las reparaciones de tu carro, también tu pérdida de tiempo, que tengas que rentar otro auto, las visitas al mecánico, etc.
*CUANDO CONTRATAR A UN ABOGADO DE ACCIDENTE DE AUTO*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nachos Locos


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Nachos Locos


Steak, mmmm and a double Diet n crown apple


----------

